# 2 stroke vs 4 stroke ? for new guy



## phishnutz (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm a new guy here getting ready to pick out and buy my first jet jon boat. I know all the typical pros and cons of the 4 stroke vs 2 stroke, but one I have never heard any discussion about. Would the 4 stroke be much quieter than a two stroke? I have some buddies that have a 135 E-Tec on an Alweld and that really roars quite a bit. I currently run a 30 hp E-Tec prop on a 16 ft jon and when I compare it to a buddy's 30 hp Merc prop I just LOVE the quiet of that Merc while we are talking going up and down the river. I pretty much have to holler over my E-Tec. That's the ONLY thing I don't like about my E-Tec. I have never heard a 4 stroke jet run up the river up here in SE Iowa. THANKS


----------



## thenextlevel (Feb 9, 2015)

I run a 4 stroke Yamaha 40/30. It's probably quiet for a jet, but it's still pretty loud. I don't think any jet is going to be particularly quiet.


----------



## Bill hall (Feb 9, 2015)

My new 4 stroke Mercury 60/40 is quieter and quicker ,than my69/40 yahama 2stoke I just sold


----------



## dearl (Feb 10, 2015)

I run a Mercury two stroke 90/65, its loud spits and sputters like a Harley, but I like it! It drinks fuel, i get 2.5 mpg at wot. I've heard the newer Mercury 4 strokes are lighter and as strong as the 2 strokes. My boat will take a 115/80, when I repower im thinking seriously of up grading to the 4 stroke.


----------



## airbornemike (Feb 11, 2015)

40 and under stick with a two stroke, all the rest is four stroker land.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 26, 2015)

2 stroke isnt enough, 4 strokes is wayyyyyy to many


----------

